
Flightcar (the airport car parking/rental option) is shutting down - taurussai
http://www.forbes.com/sites/briansolomon/2016/07/14/flightcar-to-shut-down-sell-technology-to-mercedes-benz/#13fd99f73f3a
======
vegashacker
This is too bad. I used the service probably five or six times. They were
always my go to for renting a car from the airport. (Never used them to lend
out my own car, however.)

Interesting to note, PG said this about FlightCar in 2013: "They went from
what seemed like one of the least promising startups in the batch to one of
the most promising in the batch."
([http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2013/03/27/smaller-c...](http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2013/03/27/smaller-
class-new-failure-filter.html))

FlightCar anecdote from the early days: I rented a car from BOS and drove it
to a wedding about 4 hours away. Got a call from FlightCar that they actually
needed the car back (don't know if the owner returned early, or it was a
scheduling screw-up.) So someone drove the 4 hours to me in a different car,
met me in my hotel parking lot 30 minutes before the wedding, and we swapped
cars. :)

